# Using Grizzly tooling?



## 48willys (Feb 28, 2017)

Has anyone used  this tooling kit in a Logan 200? Grizzly H5868
I didn't get much of any tooling with my lathe, just a right bit holder. So the little I've started playing with it I find I could really use some basic bit holders and the other tools might be handy.
( Guess I still can't post links, sorry) Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (Feb 28, 2017)

A link for reference.  I do not have any experience with this product or lantern style toolholders.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Lathe-Tool-Kit-for-Rocker-Style-Tool-Post-20-Pc-/H5868


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 28, 2017)

I think a quick change tool post kit would be a lot more useful on your lathe.  Lantern tool holders are pretty much obsolete, but can be useful for getting into tight places.  They are not rigid enough and are more work to set up every tool change.


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 28, 2017)

Something like this, for not that much more money.
http://www.cdcotools.com/item.php?itemid=486
Ah nuts, go to that link and click "Machine Tool Toolings".
Then Lathe tooling, and look at the first or fourth item in the list, AXA size.

Price seems pretty good right now as well. Another $39 and you can have the piston type QCTP. You will buy one now or buy one later.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's the dilemma.

Would the kit you asked about work?  Yes, and you could do some good work with it.

Would what Mister Ed suggested be better?  Yes, and only $40 more.

But you could get a wedge type tool post for only $29 more that the piston type.

Then again, $139 is just shy ($3) of twice as much as your first option.

As a general rule of thumb, I never go for the cheapest or the most expensive option.  And the Buddha always preached the middle way.


I'd go with Mister Ed's suggestion if money is an issue.  If not, spend the extra $29.


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 28, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Would what Mister Ed suggested be better?  Yes, and only $40 more.
> 
> But you could get a wedge type tool post for only $29 more that the piston type.
> 
> Then again, $139 is just shy ($3) of twice as much as your first option.


That's the dang problem with this hobby!! A little more, and a little more, and a little more ... then the next thing you know, instead of having a Logan you have talked yourself into a Haas CNC Lathe.

I like Charles middle road example. I kind of use that a lot.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2017)

Think outside the box.  Instead of playing the game the tool sellers want you to play, instead talk that woman out of the Hardinge HLVH that her deceased husband owned for $100.  Make sure you get all those Kennedy tool boxes full of tooling as part of the deal as well.  In the meantime, use what you have on hand and keep on dreaming...


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 1, 2017)

OR, look for a decent quick change tool post second hand on eBay.


----------



## 48willys (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas, after looking those over you guys are right. If I'm going to buy tooling I may as well get something that works better. The PO gave me a turret holder with it, but it's to big. He did say he would mill it off some and help me get it to fit. But the quick change looks easier to use.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2017)

48willys said:


> Thanks for the ideas, after looking those over you guys are right. If I'm going to buy tooling I may as well get something that works better. The PO gave me a turret holder with it, but it's to big. He did say he would mill it off some and help me get it to fit. But the quick change looks easier to use.


Turret holders are good for production work.  Don't get rid of it.  Keep the lantern tooling as well.  They are useful tools occasionally...


----------



## Mister Ed (Mar 2, 2017)

One thing to also be aware of when you get the new tool post, you will need to have the bottom clamping plate reduced in size to fit into the compound.  They are usually over sized, intended to be milled down to fit. Milling machine, shaper, band saw, even grinder would probably work. This is not a big deal at all, I just don't want you getting the new "toy" expecting to be able to plug and play.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the cdco wedge axa.. I like it... just saying.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 4, 2017)

woochucker said:


> I have the cdco wedge axa.. I like it... just saying.


I have a bigger sized one from CDCO, like it too, especially for the money. 
Did I see it correctly on the link from Grizzly --$10+ for a piece of 1/2" Chinese HSS?


----------

